

Where’d our app go? There’s No App for That - edw519
http://www.riverturn.com/blog/?p=455

======
brandon272
What I don't understand is why iPhone developers expect decent treatment from
Apple or continue to be surprised when their apps are removed. This developer
considers Apple a "partner" (their words). Apple is not a partner. Apple has
opened up an application repository where you can sell your apps through the
store, but has not extended any further benefit, or made any apologies for
their policy of arbitrarily removing applications that it doesn't want, for
any reason. It doesn't want to discuss your applications with you, it doesn't
want to hear explanations or reasoning. It makes the rules, and it does what
it wants. When you operate within Apple's closed ecosystem, you play by their
rules or you don't play at all.

